# New Loaders For Utility Tractors Introduced By John Deere



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It does not look like these new FEL are for the 6003 series tractors. Hopefully they will be next.

NEW LOADERS FOR UTILITY TRACTORS INTRODUCED BY JOHN DEERE  

LENEXA, KS (August 17, 2006) — In order to gain more productivity from a utility tractor, many operators attach a loader for hauling, loading, and clean-up chores on the farm or worksite. John Deere has added even more durability and efficiency in a tractor/loader combination with the introduction of four new loader models; the 563 and 673 Self-Leveling (SL), and 563 and 673 Non-Self-Leveling (NSL) models. 

More durability and convenience with new John Deere Loaders.




"These loaders are designed primarily for John Deere 6000, 6010, 6020 and 6030 Series Tractors but will also fit on 6615, 6715, 7220, 7320, and 7420 Tractors in lighter duty applications," says Dan Wilson, loader product specialist, John Deere Welland Works. "The durable design of these loaders totally integrates with the tractor and provides better visibility and improved ease of operation." 

Durability features include a cast-steel mounting frame and a heavy-duty hood guard that offers increased protection to the tractor. Overall steel thickness has been increased on the 673 Loaders for longer life. 

"The SL models are designed with an increased dump angle to aid with bale huggers, bale spears, and overall grading work," explains Wilson. "The NSL models have increased rollback angles to help carry more material in the bucket. 

"Also, with these new loaders, a very user-friendly attaching system, the John Deere Global Carrier, has been designed to easily attach and detach buckets, blades, pallet forks, and other tools. An optional Cylinder Latching System can also be added to the Global Carrier that allows the operator to change attachments on the loader without leaving the tractor platform." 

Integrated with the tractor, the new loaders provide better visibility and improved ease of operation.




The loaders have been designed to meet specific customer needs. For example, hay handling and light-duty chores done by a new 6030 Series Tractor would probably use the 563 Loader. More heavy-duty chores such as grading, digging, moving bales with a grapple, and moving silage would probably require the 673 Loader. 

"By consulting with their John Deere dealer, customers can choose the appropriate loader with enough standard features to get the job done right," explains Wilson. "They can also choose from several new options to help increase their overall productivity, and add even more value to their tractor/loader package."


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

All I can say is once you own a FEL on your tractor you never want to be without it. Mine stays on permanently. Just too many uses to take it off. Just for moving stuff like brush, dirt, stones its a asset.
Wheel barrow?????whats that????? LOL


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

I wish at times ,I could afford to just add an extra tractor with loader and keep it on,,Its extra hard on front ends to keep mine on all the time.......lw


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For mowing cleaned up area's I take my FEL off but now I have a rotary cutter mounted on the back and the FEL makes for a real nice counter weight to the cutter. I agree it is a lot of weight on the front end and best to remove it if you are not using it. 

Only problem is that Murphy's Law dictates that as soon as you remove the FEL; some pressing emergency job will come up requiring you to put it back on!


----------



## LW MOORE (Dec 23, 2003)

man,you got that right,,,dont think I ever took it off and not wished it back on,if even just for a few seconds...

PS..You just got to take time to tell me about all this scatter gun shootin you do...being a benchrest rifle shooter myself when time allows off from farming,Its just got to be a stress reliever ,I know mine sure is..LW


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LW MOORE _
> *man,you got that right,,,dont think I ever took it off and not wished it back on,if even just for a few seconds...
> 
> PS..You just got to take time to tell me about all this scatter gun shootin you do...being a benchrest rifle shooter myself when time allows off from farming,Its just got to be a stress reliever ,I know mine sure is..LW *


LW, I will definitely be looking forward to meeting and trading posts in the Great Outdoors/Fire Arms forum. Since I have moved from the Ft. Campbell area, it has been a good will since I have done some "clay bustin" but I am working on re-establishing quail on the ranch and I may be doin' some "scatter gun shootin' again. Provided the Doc says it is OK.


----------

